# Rig Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Todays date is 3/24/08 I have 3guys and could use 2 morefor some tuna action at theRam and Horn mountain. Leaving this Tuesday afternoon seas 1-2coming back Wednsday afternoon. 850 291-3414 We are taking 2 boats, mine and my buddies cat


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------

